# Does "milter-greylist" has Web Control Panel



## Paul-LKW (Sep 29, 2010)

Dear All:
Today I am finding some GreyList port(s) that can allow me to disable certain domain or email client GreyList checking and looked at milter-greylist seems fine for me, but I wonder would it has Web Control Panel for Web management.
Also Does any tried other GreyList package will have specified email or domain disable function ?

Thx,ï¿½e
Paul.LKW


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 29, 2010)

milter-greylist does not have a Web GUI (hurray), but it does have a single configuration file that is not too hard to use (the port installs a sample file which is pretty good at explaining the functions). You can whitelist/blacklist IP addresses, IP ranges, domains, and other things. You can also incorporate DNS blacklists like Spamhaus, SpamCop, etc. See also greylist.conf(5).


----------

